# Main signs of a cat going into labour?



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Anyone know?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you seen her lose her plug yet? It looks like a stringy gooey thing. I was told if you see that come out it can be anytime within the next 24hrs. Though right before she (Rilly) did go into labour, she lost the last bit. First kitty was out within 15 mins of that.

The first big sign for Rilly was her going in her nest box, laying on her side and purring really loud. Then she started pushing her legs against the side of her nest box. Number 1 kitty followed shortly after.

What have you noticed so far?

Oh and don't keep waiting for her to stop eating, as Rilly scoffed her face full only 20 mins or so before she started giving birth :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Not seen any plug but shes constantly in her nesting box, rubbing up me, and wanting more strokes (especially around the ears), she was pacing earlier but thats stopped now, she is purring alot though


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

I have been waiting for kittens for a week now and I have got intense rubbing and attention and the amount she is eating  

No sign yet of kits arriving - looks like she may have 6 in there again :thumbup: 

I have a 2 week window with her so we are expecting we will have kits by next Sunday or she will be in the vets having a scan to see if there is any problems.

My girls are very surprising, some birth on their edd and some go over by a few days here and there. I have never had one birth early and the one that we are waiting for has gone over before and she was fine. They also lick constantly so it is hard to tell exactly when they are about to pop and I have never seen a plug in any of them.


----------



## NigelB (May 9, 2010)

It sounds like classic start of labour to me. Gucci behaved much the same. She's a stray who had never been on my lap before - although she wanted lots of love - but on this day she got on my lap and curled up for an hour, purring like mad. Then when she jumped off her waters broke and she went straight to the cupboard we had prepared for her. Nos 1 & 2 were born within the next hour, then she rested for an hour before the next 2. She wanted me there throughout, purring when I was there and crying if I left for a cup of tea. Hence I spent most of the day lying on the floor with my head in the understairs cupboard!! Absolutely worth it though, and she seems to have developed a really special bond as a result - I can pick up the kittens and she is quite happy for me to, just lies there purring.

So best of luck, hope all goes well for you both!


----------



## munchkin (Mar 25, 2010)

misty was just really restles sand aggiatated, cryed alot, we thought she might have them that night but wasn't sure, she never went off her food either, and never saw the plug, we all went to bed and woke up to find 4 kittens, we hadn't a clue she had given birth, we watched number 5 being born,


----------

